# FL Canon Lenses



## grokglock (Apr 13, 2013)

What are your opinions on FL lenses? are they inferior in image quality to the newer FD lenses?
I recently purchased a 50mm 1.8 FL and it seems substantially heavier than the FD counterpart. The FL is supposed to be a thoriated (radioactive) which is proposed to have excellent contrast due to the yellowing of the glass over time due to the radiation. 

The 1.8 FL feels substantial and as far as i can tell is made of metal and glass where as the FD has some if not a majority plastic composition. 

I am excited to use the FL but was wondering if it is inferior due to being older and benefiting from the multiple SSC? coatings of the newer glass. I have heard this lens will flare alot but I mostly do nightime street photography. 

please share your experiences with FL lenses and whether you believe them to be a health concern due to the radiation put off by them.


----------

